
Comma.ai founder George Hotz wants to free humanity from the AI simulation - cpeterso
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18258030/george-hotz-ai-simulation-jailbreaking-reality-sxsw-2019
======
Nuzzerino
Sounds like some of the guys I knew from zerostate.net. Some of these ideas
can be a serious rabbit hole, and articles like this only barely scratch the
surface. Losing one's mind in the process is a real risk of entertaining such
philosophies for the wrong reasons.

------
ksynwa
Is this the geohotz that found PS3 exploits?

~~~
NikkiA
FTA

> He landed himself in hot water when he jailbroke Sony’s PlayStation 3,
> leading to a contentious lawsuit that was later settled.

yes.

